# -ok vagy -ek ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

A legutóbbi hozzászólásomban a _konzervatív*ok*_ és _innovatív*ok*_ szavakat használtam ebben a kontextusban:
_" ...az elszigetelt nyelvek általában (statisztikailag) kb. ugyanannyira innovatívok illetve konzervatívok mint a többiek."_

Nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy nem-e a _konzervatív*ek*_ és _innovatív*ek*_ lenne a helyes ... Mi a véleményetek, illetve mi a megfelelő szabály?

Kösz.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!

Szerintem nem a magas kötőhangú alakok lennének jók. 
Elsősorban a hangzás miatt (a "fülemnek" nem tetszik). 
A szabállyal (az egyszerű, iskolás szintűvel) valószínűleg vigyázni kellene, de ha nem bonyolítjuk (szerintem fölösleges lenne), akkor egyszerűen tekinthetjük úgy, hogy mindkét szó többségében mély magánhangzót tartalmaz, ráadásul a toldalék előtt "i" az utolsó mgh (ami nem dönt a szó hangrendjéről), tehát mély hangrendű (a toldalék v. itt) a kötőhang.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna. Az én fülemnek is inkább a mély hangrendű kötőhang "passzol" ebben az esetben. De azért nem százszázalékosan  egyértelmű, vannak fülek, amelyeknek a magas kötőhangú alakok tetszenek.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, úgy látszik a 19. sz.-ban más divat járta... Érdekes, hogy nekem ez még nem tűnt fel.

Utólagos megjegyzés: látom, hogy még a 20.sz. elején is megjelent ez a forma (Ady, Kosztolányi), de szerintem akkor is régies alak lehet.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> A legutóbbi hozzászólásomban a _konzervatív*ok*_ és _innovatív*ok*_ szavakat használtam ebben a kontextusban:
> _" ...az elszigetelt nyelvek általában (statisztikailag) kb. ugyanannyira innovatívok illetve konzervatívok mint a többiek."_
> 
> Nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy nem-e a _konzervatív*ek*_ és _innovatív*ek*_ lenne a helyes ... Mi a véleményetek, illetve mi a megfelelő szabály?
> 
> Kösz.



Én ezt írtam volna: konzervatívak, innovatívak.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> én ezt írtam volna: konzervatívak, innovatívak


Nem rossz ez sem  ... Talán attól függ, hogy főnévként vagy melléknévként használjuk e szavakat, például "a konzervatívok nagyon konzervatívak".


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, _biztosan_ ettől függ.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Francis, _biztosan_ ettől függ.


Tudom, hogy van ilyen , de a vegyes hangrendű idegen eredetű szavaknál mintha nem lenne egészen egyértelmű ...





Zsanna said:


> ... látom, hogy még a 20.sz. elején is megjelent ez a forma (Ady, Kosztolányi), de szerintem akkor is régies alak lehet.


Lehet, hogy én is egy régies _alak _vagyok  ...


----------



## Zsanna

Nem hiszem... Meg egyébként is azt írtad az elején, hogy te az "o"-s alakot használtad. De egyébként azt magamon is észrevettem, hogy ha valami régebbi szöveget olvasok, akkor nagyon könnyen átveszem a régebbi írásmódot vagy szóformát. Tehát lehet, hogy csupán az olvasottságod miatt merültek fel kételyek. (Ez azért nem rossz indok...)

(Egyébként a _magas_ kötőhangos alak 20. sz. elejei meglétére utaltam, mivel korábban csak a 19.sz-i használatát említettem.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Nem hiszem...


Köszönöm . 


> De egyébként azt magamon is észrevettem, hogy ha valami régebbi szöveget olvasok, akkor nagyon könnyen átveszem a régebbi írásmódot vagy szóformát.


Ez jó megjegyzés, én is tapasztaltam ilyet.


----------



## tomtombp

Nekem ismét egyértelmű, mint mindig :
konzervatívok vagy konzervativak és innovatívak.
Innovatívek, konzervatívek és innovatívok nálam 100% kilőve, nagyon nagyon bántja mindegyik a fülemet. Főleg a két első.


----------



## Zsanna

Tom, pedig szerintem mindkét szó ugyanabba a kategóriába tartozik  (= melléknévként, főnévként egyaránt használható, idegen eredetű, mondjuk vegyes hangrendű szavak). 
Ha szerinted lehetséges a "konzervatívok" alak, akkor lennie kell (elvileg) "innovatívok" alaknak is.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Tom, pedig szerintem mindkét szó ugyanabba a kategóriába tartozik  (= melléknévként, főnévként egyaránt használható, idegen eredetű, mondjuk vegyes hangrendű szavak).
> Ha szerinted lehetséges a "konzervatívok" alak, akkor lennie kell (elvileg) "innovatívok" alaknak is.



Igazad lehet, főnévként elméletben jó az innovatívok is, csak a konzervatívokkal ellentétben nem túl gyakran (értsd: kb. soha ) használjuk.
Melléknévként szerintem mindkét esetben az -ak alak a helyes.


----------



## Encolpius

Én úgy érzem, és mindig úgy gondoltam, nem tudtam a főnév-melléknév kiválasztása szerint, hogy az -os alakok népiesek, ezért hangozhatnak helytelennek. Viszont nehéz olyan gyakori mondatot elképzelni, hogy ne lehetne felváltani a főnevet és a melléknevet. 

- De okosak vagytok! (itt most melléknevet vagy főnevet kell használni?)
- De okosok vagytok! (én ezt népiesnek érzem)


----------



## Zsanna

Attól, hogy valami kifejezésforma népies, még nem helytelen önmagában. Legfeljebb akkor hangzik helytelennek (például), ha az ember nem ismeri azt a formát.

Hogy melyik a melléknévi és melyik a főnévi alak, könnyen eldönthető abból pl., hogy a "milyenek" vagy a "kik" kérdésre felel. A mondatod, első megközelítésre, a "milyenek vagytok" kérdésre felel, tehát az "okosak" lenne a helyes forma válaszként erre. (Vö. Kik ezek? - Az okosok.)

De igazad van abban, hogy van egy jó pár olyan szó, amelyiknél mindkét, az o és az a kötőhang számításba jöhet anélkül, hogy szófaji különbséget jelölne. Van, hogy mindkettő használatban van még (pl. más*o*k/más*a*k) egyenlő "értékkel" (legfeljebb akkor van preferencia a két alak között, amikor valamilyen előtagot kap a szó) vagy az egyik vált gyakoribbá és a másik vagy kezd nagyon ritka lenni, és/vagy csak nyelvjárásokban használják már (és emiatt népiesnek tekinthető).
Ilyen például a harmadik*o*s/harmadik*a*s páros. (Az utóbbit szerintem élő embertől nem is hallottam még, bár tudok a létezéséről. Ha valami nyelvjárásban még használják is, az nem a közelünkben van.)

De az okosok/okosak vagy a konzervatívok/konzervatívak az a kategória, amikor az o/a szófaji különbségre utal, nem népies formára. (Az *o* főnévre, az *a *melléknévre.) Tehát igazad volt  francis kérdésére először válaszolva, mert az ő idézett mondatába a _konzervatív*a*k_ és az _innovatív*a*k_ illenek igazán. (Jelenlegi nyelvhasználatunk szerint.)

P.S. A fenti példáim a Nyelvművelő kézikönyvből valók. (II. kötet 1073. old.)


----------



## Zsanna

Erről jut eszembe, hogy tomnak lehet hogy azért nem hallatszik jól az_ innovatívok_, mert nem könnyű főnévi értelemben használni... (Még az is lehet, hogy nincs is ilyen alak tényleg?) 
Találtam pl. egy ilyet: Az innovatívok az egészségtudatos szemléletért. (Google) 
Őszintén szólva halvány sejtelmem nincs, hogy ezek kik lehetnek és bár nyelvtanilag elvileg helyes is lehet az alak, gyakorlatilag nekem sem hangzik jól. Tovább nézve a lehetőségeket, ugyanezt a szót látom a "kreatívok" után is. Ez rossz jel...


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Attól, hogy valami kifejezésforma népies, még nem helytelen önmagában. Legfeljebb akkor hangzik helytelennek (például), ha az ember nem ismeri azt a formát.
> 
> *Érdekes. Ez most a te véleményed vagy a kézikönyvé? Ezek szerint, egyetértesz az "én mondanák" népies és így helyes alakjával is? Erről egyszer volt vita! *
> *Ezt a gondolatot francis sokszor próbálta bebizonyítani, de a te válaszaid mindig elutasítóaknak tűntek. Változás? *
> 
> De igazad van abban, hogy van egy jó pár olyan szó, amelyiknél mindkét, az o és az a kötőhang számításba jöhet anélkül, hogy szófaji különbséget jelölne. Van, hogy mindkettő használatban van még (pl. más*o*k/más*a*k) egyenlő "értékkel" (legfeljebb akkor van preferencia a két alak között, amikor valamilyen előtagot kap a szó) vagy az egyik vált gyakoribbá és *a másik vagy kezd nagyon ritka lenni, és/vagy csak nyelvjárásokban használják már (és emiatt népiesnek tekinthető).*
> P.S. A fenti példáim a Nyelvművelő kézikönyvből valók. (II. kötet 1073. old.)



Elég nehéz és bonyolult szabályoknak tűnnek.

De csinosak vagytok! nekem ez egyértelműen helyesnek hangzik
De csinosok vagytok! nekem ez szörnyen hangzik


----------



## Zsanna

Jó (már kezdünk elrugaszkodni a témától, de válaszolok), akkor
1) nem lehet olyat mondani, hogy az "o kötőhangos alakok népiesek" csak úgy, általánosságban
2) attól még azonban, hogy valami népies, nem számít hibásnak (nem a kézikönyvem szerint, hanem a nyelvészek szerint) (A példák voltak a kézikönyvből.)
3) a "-nák" használata a "-nék" helyett hibás ragozási forma a jelen idő, feltételes mód egyes sz. 1. személyben (mert az a többes sz. 3. szem. alakja), semmi köze a "népies" beszédmódhoz*, stílushoz (annak ellenére, hogy abban is előfordulhat persze, de attól még nem ugyanaz a _kategória_)
4) megváltoztatva a példát sem kerülhetjük el, hogy a "milyenek" kérdés melléknévre fog kérdezni, a "kik" pedig főnévre. (Ez nekem nem tűnik bonyolultnak eddig.) 
Tehát innen már csak azt kell eldönteni, hogy a "csinosok" főnévvel létezik-e olyan mondat, amit fentebb írtál. Nem hallatszik jól nekem sem, de lehet, hogy csak azért, mert ezt a melléknevet így nem használnánk főnévi jelentésben, még ha rá is erőltetjük az o kötőhangos formát. (Ez az o kötőhangos forma nem jelenik meg minden egyes mély hangrendű melléknév után! Túl szép lenne, ha a kötőhangokat ilyen egyszerűen be lehetne skatulyázni...)

*Erről épp ma du. olvastam egy munkát (sajnos a linkje nincs már meg) és abból az derült ki, hogy igazából rendes meghatározása sincs, mivel nem vizsgálták eddig kellően! Minden esetre a neten elérhető az erre vonatkozó információ.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Erről jut eszembe, hogy tomnak lehet hogy azért nem hallatszik jól az_ innovatívok_, mert nem könnyű főnévi értelemben használni... (Még az is lehet, hogy nincs is ilyen alak tényleg?)



Pontosan.

Szerinten főnév esetén -ok, melléknévként az -ak a helyes, csak a legtöbb ilyen melléknévből nem képzünk túl gyakran főnevet, azért hangzanak furcsán. A gyakrabban használtak jól hangzanak.

Ők ott a konzervatív*ok*/innovatív*ok*/okos*ok*, (főnévként),
de
Ők meglehetősen konzervatív*ak*/innovatív*ak*/okos*ak*. (melléknévként)

Összefoglaló példa: A konzervatív*ok* nevükhöz híven/hűen (megérne egy újabb thread-et) konzervatív*ak*.


----------

